

Essaybin - Pastebin for things that aren't code - templaedhel
http://216.244.76.103:3201/

======
templaedhel
Hi HN, I was in bed with some sort of flu this last weekend, and messed around
with a little idea I had. Nothing big, but thought maybe some HN'ers would
have some insight into if it's worth pursuing. I have seen a lot of long blog
like posts pasted on pastebin, and even on HN in the ask section. These are
hard to read, so I figured I should make a pastebin dedicated to displaying
writings. Any name suggestions are welcome as well.

